

Einstein's Desk the Day He Passed Away - philco
http://newhive.com/philco/einstein-s-desk

======
e3pi
Oh L@@K! To the left of the humidor, we see a straight billard briar, with a
makeshift DIY(`EDIH') tube stem! Today he'd prefer BIC(tm) ballpoint's durably
chewable breakthrough white trade secret high-polymer cylinders. His office is
certainly more interesting and inviting than keyboards and laptops.

